
Verizon threatens Netflix with legal action over network congestion alerts - joshfraser
http://cir.ca/news/internet-peering-disputes
======
ColinWright
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853603](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7853603)

